
The 10 Best Science Fiction Books - bootload
http://publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/tip-sheet/article/68381-the-10-best-science-fiction-books.html
======
imrehg
Looks like I'm reading the "wrong kind" of science fiction, was really
surprised that I haven't read a single book from this list... Some I knew I
should, others I haven't heard of before.

------
oldjohn
Surprised to not see a single book from Phillip K. Dick in the list!

~~~
bootload
_"...Surprised to not see a single book from Phillip K. Dick..."_

Interesting list and it wasn't what I'd have expected. Would have expected at
least one PKD.

